# 3rd IUI basting 2morro.



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

I've posted this on the IUI board also as didn't really know which one was best...
I was wondering if anyone else had a short cycle of only 4 days of injecting before basting??
Also I only injected 75 and a half of Gonal F  in this cycle.....the other two were 150..........
Thought maybe as this is my last that they could be trying to rush me through....Hope not.
Never know this could be the one......  .
thanks for any help.
Luv Sunny.x


----------



## napier (Nov 3, 2004)

Cor blimey - you go girl.  Can't get over that you've had another go already!!  So literaly you had Day 1 of your period and 4 days after you were "done"

Not something I've come across - perhaps you should ask Ruth?

Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

thanks for your reply.
It was 4 days after AF injections again, then 8 days after it was insemination. So yes it has all gone very fast this month. I just hope I get a BFP as fast also.. .
Take care.
Luv Sunny.x


----------

